# Chief Petty Officer (select) Jason Richard Friewald, KIA, ASTAN



## Laxmom723 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a sailor who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

            Chief Petty Officer (select) Jason Richard Friewald, 30, of Armada, Mich., died Sept. 12 from injuries sustained while conducting combat operations in Afghanistan Sept. 11. Friewald was temporarily forward deployed from his assignment at Naval Special Warfare Development Group, Dam Neck, Va. 

            For further information related to this release, contact Naval Special Warfare Command Public Affairs at 619-522-2824.

******
My DIL knew this fine young man & his family. My thoughts & prayers are with them, his friends and all his Team mates


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP Chief Petty Officer Friewald

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way.

Laxmom, let your DIL know we share in her sorrow.

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP Chief Petty Officer Friewald


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 13, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 13, 2008)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 13, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 13, 2008)

Rest in Peace, my thoughts are with his family and Team.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 14, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## tova (Sep 14, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## car (Sep 14, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas, Chief


----------



## Laxmom723 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://hamptonroads.com/2008/09/two-seals-dam-neck-killed-afghanistan

http://www.wavy.com/global/story.asp?s=9004851


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Rest easy, Chief.  My prayers to your teammates and family.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 21, 2008)

Rest easy SEAL. 

Your watch is over.


----------



## lancero (Sep 21, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 21, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## jdl141 (Sep 28, 2008)

RIP Brother


----------



## mark c (May 21, 2014)

RIP Warrior. I'm from the same small town and he came from a great family. A huge loss to family and community.


----------

